# First stick-x-bow!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Just to test the concept, I added a very simple push-up trigger and a handle to my little J-hook-equipped wooden bar.

It works like a charm. It took me about 90 minutes to make the entire weapon. I am absolutely excited about the new possibilities!





































Can't wait for the weekend. I will be making a fantastic new x-bow.

Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting trigger mechanism.
So you put the ball in place (small neo magnet in forward groove to keep it there) and then pull the band/pouch back empty and place around it?

Also, let me just say... that's just frickin' smart having the front pouch/ball holding block be wide like that so that the pouch is agape, making it easier for the ball to fly.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Exactly. Ain't it simple?


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice work there Joerg interested to see some shots on paper and other targets


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

wow !! nice
















would love to be a guest at yr place(home) and play all yr wonderful creations


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jörg, Only thing you need for that is a good scope


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yesss! This is an important new development. I'd wanted to do an auto flipper on my bench rigs (double fork) but never got round to it and I think you've implemented it much more simply that I'd planned. I'd love to see high speed video of the front end.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Will do that next weekend, the hi speed cam needs a lot of light, too dark before or after work.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting design


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Simply awesome! I look forward to a video.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

When the trigger pushes the pouch up, what keeps the ball in?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

You bettcha!!! That has some amazing possibilities!!! Well Done!!B) Looking forward to seeing it shoot!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

boyntonstu said:


> When the trigger pushes the pouch up, what keeps the ball in?


The ball itself is pushed up. The pouch simply follows, thanks to friction.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, as always, your inventions make me think.

I now have the possibility of creating a pair of synchronized triggers to test the double rubber concept.

It turns out that a single up motion could trigger both.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I tested further on with the push-up method, and it fails as soon as the bands are stronger. Then unpredictable things happen. Also, loading gets very dangerous. Nope, the push up mechanism is not the way to go forward.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The trigger looks great; I'd like to see a metal one, once you get the initial testing out of the way.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I tested further on with the push-up method, and it fails as soon as the bands are stronger. Then unpredictable things happen. Also, loading gets very dangerous. Nope, the push up mechanism is not the way to go forward.


Thanks for the feedback.

The next simplest trigger is the swinging arm design with one fixed.

The trigger pulls the jam post down and an arm is free to swing.

(Credit to you for the idea)

I discovered that one moving arm is as repeatable as two.

One moving arm makes it easier to inset the loaded pouch.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

True, one swing arm works, but you have to use the same ammo. Thinner or thicker diameter balls will be off. Two lock arms are always accurate.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Joerg,

Thanks, sound advise.

Today, I figured out how to release 2 locked arms by pushing the cylinder up instead of down.

Mount the cylinder on a rod small enough in diameter to allow the arms to become free when it is pushed up.

You can press it down to lock and load.

Edit: On second thought we may be able to design a 'fixed' arm with adjustable indexed positions for different diameter balls.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to correct myself. The push up trigger DOES work, even with stronger bands.

When I upped the bands on my test rifle, I also upped the rubber that pulls on the "J"-lever, thinking that I should increase the speed of the lever down/forwards motion as well.

What happened is that the ball was kind of "hurled", much like a trebuchet action, only downwards. So the ball was landing after a short flight, with a lot of force though. It didn't even reach the target. Obviously the main acceleration still has to come from the main bands, otherwise this "hurling" occurs.

So when I lowered the band strength that pulls the lever, I could increase the main band strength wioth no problems.

Which means that the trick works for making slim rifles because you have no need for the fork, but it does not really increase the ball speed.

So the "one arm in swinger" does not work.

Jörg


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I have to correct myself. The push up trigger DOES work, even with stronger bands.
> 
> When I upped the bands on my test rifle, I also upped the rubber that pulls on the "J"-lever, thinking that I should increase the speed of the lever down/forwards motion as well.
> 
> ...


"What happened is that the ball was kind of "hurled", much like a trebuchet action, only downwards. "

I believe that if you would limit the lever angle movement it would shoot fine.

To increase ball speed, the extra rubber has in line with and the pooch, stronger than the pouch rubber to accelerate it and the projectile, and it must be triggered simultaneously with the pouch or just a hair faster.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a little video about my latest toys.






Regards

Jörg


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Here is a little video about my latest toys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=m_pBk-j01S8
> 
> ...


Hey Joerg, that's a very cool crossbow! I'm watching the development of Philipino Pana based stick slingshots with much interest







. It's remarkable how many incarnations poped up in last two weeks and are still comming.
That push up mechanism is very clever and simple . I'm working on a new slingshot rifle concept myself, reading blogs and watching videos much of them from your channel.
You seem never to be running out of new ideas







.
Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha, I built a varient of this in the early 1970's from instructions in " the American Boys Handy Book" by D. C. Beard...[ Pre-Boy Scouts] published in ealy 1900's..? Not as kool as this one though. It had a clip trigger you realeased with your thumb.

Jeorge, your what it is all about.


----------

